# After 3 years, it's time



## Marcellow (Nov 2, 2019)

Didn't think I'd leave as early as I did but front-end modernization and a huge overhaul in young inexperienced managers (not leaders in my opinion) ruined Target for me.  This is my last week at this hellhole.

After the recent talent day that I went to, it was clear that they weren't planning to promote me - it also didn't help that I got a whole new ETL-GE and felt like I had to start all over again to promote myself. With the newest SETL (external hire no less with an eternal deer in the headlights look) in the front who I had to train and handhold for several months, he made a comment saying that "as a SETL, blah blah blah" and I countered with saying I'm a TM, not a TL. He shrugged it off saying "Oh but we view you as one" and kept going with his speech. Well shit, my paycheck didn't get the memo then.

That right there was the moment I realized that they were exploiting me - it all started to make sense: all the times I sent people home, acknowledged callouts and ran the show FOR MINIMUM WAGE. And I was no longer having it. I've been casually looking since July for a new job and after that went down, I really started to bust out job applications until finally I got hired at a new place that's a decent pay raise, salaried (but eligible for overtime pay) and half the commute. On top of that, the job I will be doing will be making a difference in people's lives. The whole "mini SETL" gig wasn't all for nothing: I got some very valuable leadership and conflict resolution skills out of it and it was good to put on the resume.

Had to get all that off my chest and so I'm nervous about the new job as it'll be super different than what I've been doing lately. I'll definitely stick around here, though.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 2, 2019)

Welcome, guest! How can a company be so dumb???


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 3, 2019)

Best of luck with you new career!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 3, 2019)

Good luck! Spot's loss.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Nov 3, 2019)

That’s the spots way have you do work but not get the pay!!!! Well I hope you have fruitful and happy time at your new place of employment!!!!


----------



## Times Up (Nov 3, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Marcellow (Nov 3, 2019)

Kartman said:


> Welcome, guest! How can a company be so dumb???



Because they think people are busting down their door to work there.




commiecorvus said:


>





BoxCutter said:


> Best of luck with you new career!





Hardlinesmaster said:


> Good luck! Spot's loss.



Thanks y'all!



Tarshitsucks said:


> That’s the spots way have you do work but not get the pay!!!! Well I hope you have fruitful and happy time at your new place of employment!!!!



I learned that the hard way, but time to not look back.



Times Up said:


> Congrats!



Thank you <3


----------



## Noiinteam (Nov 3, 2019)

Another one bites the dust...... Good luck!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 3, 2019)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Marcellow (Nov 19, 2019)

Just wanted to update that I’m on week 2 of my new job and not only do I work less and get paid significantly more and have all my weekends free, my new boss loves me and is very happy with my performance in the first week so far. And there’s catering and everyone seems to get along - there truly is life after Target fam.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 19, 2019)

Sounds good,  but just remember they always love you at first!


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 20, 2019)

Corp methods will never change, getting out was a good move.  They demand young pliable inexperienced robotic bon bons through their revolving doors.  You're independent? You're an analytical thinker?  You're over 40 with experienced and a solid history?  Forget the dog.


----------



## Aredhel (Nov 20, 2019)

Congratulations on the new job. Let us know how you’re doing. I’ll bet in a month you’ll be marveling at how different your life looks.


----------



## Marcellow (Dec 6, 2019)

Almost hitting a month at my job and already up for a promotion because my supervisor job abandoned lmao.


----------

